# FAQ: Rebuilding Discussion Thread - Post your ?'s and answers



## cabanaboy1977

It was suggested by Wohlfie in this thread that we rebuild a FAQ. (Figure we could stop hijacking the other thread) Earl has done a great job on the review of the R15:allthumbs. But we figured that it's about time after 6 months to get a actual FAQ together.

Earl's review can be found here and first beginnings of the FAQ here

Carl6, has said that he might be willing to start the FAQ. If there is anyone else out there would wants to help let us know.

So if you have any questions that you think should be in the FAQ post it here, if you have the answers please post those too.

Here what I had from the other list (I promise not to keep posting the list over and over)

*Current Manufacturers and Software Version History*

-----------------------------------------------------------

There are currently TWO Manufactures of the R15 (as of 2/2/2006)
Humax: Manufacturer Code of 500
Philips : Manufacturer Code of 300

-----------------
Software Version Information
Format: Manufacturer Code - Software Version

Manufacturer Code: 500 (Humax)
-----------------------------------------------------------
1044 - (Date Unknown) - Initial Version installed on hard drive
108a - Released ~ 10/09/2005 - Downloaded during initial install on Day #1 of Public Release.
109a - Released ~ 12/26/2005
109f - Released ~ 02/10/2006
10A3 - Released ~ 02/21/2006
10AF - Released 03/15/2006
10B8 - Released 04/ /2006

Manufacturer Code: 300 (Philips)
-----------------------------------------------------------
100a - Initial Hardware version
102b - Release ~ Initial date unknown
1031 - Released ~ 02/14/2006
1035 - Released ~ 02/21/2006
103A - Released 03/15/2006
103F - Released 05/??/2006

We have been told the two software versions are functionall identical, any differences will be noted through out the FAQ.

*1. How do I switch between tuners?*

At this time there is no way to switch between tuners. The only work around for this is to record both channels you want to watch and flip between the records.

*2. How do I dim/turn off the blue light ring?*

Hold down both the left and right arrow on R15 at the same time not the ones on the remote. It will cycle from brightest to dimmest and then off, release when the buttons when it's at the brightness you want.

*3. How can I set up Series Links for the same show on multiple channels?*

At this time you can not have two SL with the same name. You have two options to work around this. 1) setup a manual record on the other channels or 2) setup a find by.

*4. What does a circled K next to a program in MyVOD mean?*

If you have a K next to your program it means keep. To remove/add it press the blue button while you have the program highlighted in MYVOD. If you find that every you are recording is coming up with a K go into your SL and change the options from "keep until I delete" to "keep untill space is needed".

*5. Do I need a phone line connected?*

No, the R15 doesn't need a phone connected to receive any info. All the data comes from the satellite. The phone is only needed if you want to order PPV from your remote. If you have internet access your best bet is to order online, that way what every you order will be viewable on all your receivers. If you order from your remote only that reciever will have access to the program.

*6. How do I force a software download?/Forcing the Download isn't working*

Hit the red reset button that is next to the access card. As soon as you see the Welcome screen hit 02468 on your remote. Make sure those are the only keys you hit on the remote and don't enter the code again. It will take a couple of minutes, just be patience and you will get a downloading screen in a few minutes. 
*NOTE:* The remote needs to be in DirecTV mode even if you programmed the R15 to work from AV1 or AV2.

*7. I'm stuck on the Showcases Screen.*

Hit the red or green button to switch between MYVOD and Showcases. If you find that everytime you hit list that you end up in Showcases, try reseting your reciever by hitting the red reset button next to the access card, this will usally fix the issue.

*8. I hit the reset button and now my TODO list is empty, my guide data is gone.*

When you reset the system you will lose your guide data an will only get 12 hours of data, locals may have less. The guide will rebuild it's self over the next 24-48hrs (if you want it to load the data faster put the R15 into standby by hitting the power button). You will also have to reset your zipcode(s) for your weather in the Active channel.

*9. I hear the R15 has an internal destacker, does that mean that I can just run one cable to the R15 and use a splitter?*

Yes and No. The R15 does have an internal destacker and yes you can only run one cable to do the R15, but you'll need to buy a stacker and a special splitter. A stacker cost $100 or more which you'll have to put at your dish. If you need help with that ask someone here.

*10. What does the USB ports do?*

Nothing, yet. They are plan to be used for HD upgrades and possibly network functions in the future.

*11. How do I get a list of shows for just one channel (AKA Tivo style guide)?*

In the guide move over to the channel number and hit info or go into the menu, then go into find by channel.

*12. While watching a program I get a message asking if I want to delete the record. I go back into MYVOD and have to FF thru the program back to where I was, why does this happen?*

Right now there is a bug with the jumpback button. If your watching a show that is recording that is recording and hit the jumpback button after the show finishes recording it will give jump you to the do you want to delete message. They are working on a fix for this in a future release. The two work arounds for this are 1) don't use the jumpback button after the recording finishes or 2) add a Bookmark, exit the recording and and jump to the bookmark.

*13. How do I set/jump/delete to a Bookmark?*

While watching a recorded show press pause and then hit the green button. To jump to a bookmark hold down the FF button and it will jump to the next bookmark. If you want to delete a bookmark jump to it then pause and hit the *-* button (the button to the left of zero).

*14.What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons*

- In menu screens, left tab (Red) and right Tab (Green).
- While viewing a program, Blue brings up the banner guide.
- During playback, while paused, Green sets or removes bookmarks.
- In MYVOD, Yellow bring up the TODO list and Blue marks a program ask keep.
- In the guide, Green skips ahead 12 hours and Red skips back 12hrs.

*15. In the prioritizer, is #1 the highest priority or lowest for a Series Link?*

The highest....as in the "#1 priority". #2 is the second priority, and so on.

*16. How do I tell what version of the software I currently have?*

Press 'Menu' button, select 'Setting", select "Setup", select "Info & Test".
Note that the date of the "original version" will likely be wrong, but the current version and the date you received it may be correct.

*17. How do you set your favorite channels?*

Press menu. Select Favorites. Select Edit Settings. Select Custom 1 or Custom 2. Select channels desired, set naming scheme by highlighting Name List instead of the Add/Remove channels dialog. Select update name. After all of this you will want to go back into Menu > Favorites > and select the new custom guide you just created.
*NOTE:* The new custom must be re-selected after any reset.

*18. Is it possible to start up an R15 with no satellite feed connected, and get to the menus and/or to MyVOD to watch previously recorded shows.*

Yes. Disconect any cables from your dish (this will not work correctly if the unit is receiving any signal at all, so this is not optional). Do a "reset'. During startup, when it gets to the screen that says "acquiring satellite information", press the Exit button. You will then be at a blank screen, but everything except live tv viewing will be functional. You can press menu, go into setup, and look for a satellite signal. You can press List and go into MyVOD, select a recording and watch it. 
*NOTE:* If your quiting DirecTV or deactiving the reciever and you want to be able to watch your shows. You'll need to make sure that you disconnect both staellite cables or the signal that DirecTV sends to your R15 will turn off the DVR functions and you will not be able to use it to view your recordings.

*19. How do I use "Autotune"? Its shown on page 26 of the manual but I can't seem to access it.....*

This is a case where DirecTV forgot to proofread the manual. Autotune is not a function of the R15 and may or may not be added later. Try adding a series link where you would normally set an autotune to get a similar result. This way if your not home or miss the start of the program you can rewind it to the beginning or watch it later. I know this isn't the exactly the function of autotune but it gets similar results.

*20. I was watching a new series "live' and decided it was pretty good so I tried to set a Series Link by pressing "R" twice, but it didn't work. What am I doing wrong?*

If your watching a program and would like to set it up as a series link you'll have to set it up via the guide. Hit the guide button, find the program, and then hit the info button. This will bring up the Record options, tab over to the series link tab and setup your series link. *NOTE:* Sometimes it has been reported that your may not have the option for series link at all during a live program. If this happens you'll need to search the guide for the next episode of the show and setup the series link there.

*21. What are the 100/50/25 limits that I keep hearing about?*

Right now the R15 has a limit of 100 items that it can have in the the Todo list, 50 items in the prioritizer (AKA Series links), 50 entries in history, 25 recents finds, and 25 calls in the Caller ID log.

*22. Does the r15 have wishlists?*

No. It does have a Find function with which you can approximate some, but not all, of the TiVo WishList functions. Find saves only the 25 most recent Finds, and there is no way to explicitly save a Find until you choose to delete it. There is no way to search all the Recent Finds as a group, rather you must search each Find individually. Auto-recording Finds will record from channels you do not receive. More than a couple Auto-recording Finds tend to cause problems for the Prioritizer, resulting in partial and missed recordings. And auto-recording Finds count against the 50 Series Links limit.

*23. My r15 rebooted during a recording and I only have the second part, why?*

Unlike some other DVR's the R15 looses the already recorded portion. 
It does begin the recording it was doing from where it rebooted leaving you one partial.

*24. I can't get the jump to end button to work. It keeps fast fowarding for 30 seconds.*

As of the 10B8 update, they start a new feature called 30 second slip (Due to popular demand) that shares the same button as the skip to end. To skip to end press and hold down the clockwise advance button.

*25. What is 30 second slip?*

30 second slip is similar to 30 sec skip. Due to high demand for a 30 second skip feature DirecTV gave us 30 sec slip. Hitting the Clockwise Advance button (forward) the unit will FF exactly 30s of recorded material. It takes 2.5s to move the 30s. You can hit the button multiple times (the onscreen display will tell you how many times you hit it). 6 times will "slip" past a standard network commercial brake. Also during the movement the progress par will only remain on the screen for a few seconds.

*26. Do I need to hook up 2 satellite cables to the R15?*

To have full functionality you will need both cables connected. With only one cable you lose the ability to record two shows at the same time or record one show and watch another. You will only be able to record a show and watch that show or record a show and watch something else from MYVOD. If you do only have one cable be sure to hook it to "SATELLITE IN 1" input on the back of the reciever or the unit will not work. "SATELLITE IN 1" is the main tuner and is also where it downloads the updates from. If you do hookup a second satellite cable in the future, you will need to run a system test to get the receiver to detect the second satellite cable. To do a system test hit the Menu button, select Settings, then Setup, then tab over to System test and run the system test.

*27. Does the R15 have dual buffers?*

No, at this time the R15 only has one 90 minute buffer.

*28. Why does the buffer clear when starting a recorded show, or going into the active menu?*

DirecTV is said to be aware of this issue, and it may or may not be fixed in the future. For now if you don't want to loose the buffer your only options is to record the show/show's your watching.

*29. I wish I recorded the show that just ended.*

You can, as long as it's still in the buffer. If you want to record any show that is still in the 90 minute buffer just rewind till your watching that show (make sure when you hit info that it shows that shows description) and hit the Record button. The R15 will record as much of the show that is still in the buffer.

*30. With 2 tuners, is there Picture-in-Picture available?*

No, the R15 does not have PIP.

*31. How do I get the RF antenna option to work?*

Currently the RF antenna option isn't turned on. It may be turned on in a future update.

*32. How can I control two R15's or an R15 and H10 with one remote?*

Unplug or cover the IR sensor on the R15/H10 that you want to work in DireTV mode. The on the other reciever go to Remote Setup via QuickMenu->Setup->Remote Setup GoTo Reciever Mode. On your remote, slide the selector to AV1 or AV2. Pointed away from the reciever hit SELECT and MUTE at the same time for about 5 secconds. Light will flash when ready. Enter code: 00001 on the remote. After it is entered, slide the remote selector BACK to DirecTV mode. Hit your left arrow to highlight the mode selector. Hit select, and change to AV1 or AV2. Once you move the option, the DIRECTV mode on your remote should no longer work. You will need to slide the remote to AV1 (or AV2), to be able to navigate to the DONE button. Reciever #1 is set to only work from AV1 (or AV2). Reciever #2, when you hook it up, will run on the default DirecTV mode selection. 
*NOTE:* If you move to AV1 or AV2 selection in the menu, and it DOESN'T work, you will need to use the front pannel controls to switch back. Hit the CENTER button, and use the up and down to change to DIRECTV mode.

*33. How do I turn on the R15's internal destacker.*

Push Right Arrow and Active on the front of the unit at the same time. You will get a menu that has LNB Setup in it someplace. Use the LNB setup menu to get to the stacked option. (more detailed instructions to come)

*34. How do I set the defaults for all future SL's.*

Go to any SL options page or pull up the SL recording tab on a show. Then you will have an option to change the defaults options for all new SL's. Now when you setup a SL with the R)) method (hit record twice) it will record with the new defaults. *NOTE:* At this time all is not an option for the defaults, the highest you can set in the defaults is 5. If you want to record all you will have to go in and edit the SL to reflect this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Question... Why didn't I think of this thread?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Question... Why didn't I think of this thread?


:lol:

Your too busy with your sercet contact making the R15 a better unit for the masses. We understand.


----------



## xtoyz

Earl Bonovich said:


> Question... Why didn't I think of this thread?


*17. Why didn't I think of this thread?*
A. Earl has been far to busy answereing questions 1-16 on a regular basis to do it just once in a single thread. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Thanks gang...


----------



## xtoyz

ISWIZ said:


> *17. How do you set your favorite channels? *
> 
> (I'm at work so I can't step through it so have at it or I'll get it tonite.)


A. Press menu. Select Favorites. Select Edit Settings. Select Custom 1 or Custom 2. Select channels desired, set naming scheme by highlighting Name List instead of the Add/Remove channels dialog. Select update name. After all of this you will want to go back into Menu > Favorites > and select the new custom guide you just created.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

17 added


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> I guess we ought to include Carl's original item that we thread-jacked to start the FAQ discussions....:lol:
> (hopefully I combined the relevant info from two posts correctly)
> 
> Q: Is it possible to start up an R15 with no satellite feed connected, and get to the menus and/or to MyVOD to watch previously recorded shows.
> 
> A: Yes. Disconect any cables from your dish (this will not work correctly if the unit is receiving any signal at all, so this is not optional). Do a "reset'. During startup, when it gets to the screen that says "acquiring satellite information", press the Exit button. You will then be at a blank screen, but everything except live tv viewing will be functional. You can press menu, go into setup, and look for a satellite signal. You can press List and go into MyVOD, select a recording and watch it.


Added.

Can someone check this, I believe you can still exit out of "acquring sattelliet info" screen even if you do have the cables hooked up. I think I've do it before so I could get to MYVOD faster. Don't think I had a picture untill it was done getting all the satellie info thought.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

updated 17


----------



## qwerty

14.What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons

- In the guide, green skips ahead 12 hours.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wohlfie said:


> Maybe someone else can write up this one, as I am not sure I understand exactly what the issue is - I have only run into it once.....but I will take a stab at the question.
> 
> Q. I was watching a new series "live' and decided it was pretty good so I tried to set a Series Link by pressing "R" twice, but it didn't work. What am I doing wrong?


Added. I know you where joking about the Autotune, but I added that too. People still ask.



qwerty said:


> 14.What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons
> 
> - In the guide, green skips ahead 12 hours. ?


Updated


----------



## ad301

Q. Does the r15 have wishlists?

A. No. It does have a Find function with which you can approximate some, but not all, of the TiVo WishList functions. Find saves only the 25 most recent Finds, and there is no way to explicitly save a Find until you choose to delete it. There is no way to search all the Recent Finds as a group, rather you must search each Find individually. Auto-recording Finds will record from channels you do not receive. More than a couple Auto-recording Finds tend to cause problems for the Prioritizer, resulting in partial and missed recordings. And auto-recording Finds count against the 50 Series Links limit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ad301 said:


> Q. Does the r15 have wishlists?
> 
> A. No. It does have a Find function with which you can approximate some, but not all, of the TiVo WishList functions. Find saves only the 25 most recent Finds, and there is no way to explicitly save a Find until you choose to delete it. There is no way to search all the Recent Finds as a group, rather you must search each Find individually. Auto-recording Finds will record from channels you do not receive. More than a couple Auto-recording Finds tend to cause problems for the Prioritizer, resulting in partial and missed recordings. And auto-recording Finds count against the 50 Series Links limit.


Added, thanks you reminded me about the 100/50/25 limits and I added that too.


----------



## dbschapin

What version should I have on my R-15 ?? I'm asking because I gave up on this receiver, when I did a reset it just said Hello and then went black. But today a week after been unplug its running again and has de 10AF version upgrade on 3/15, also says orginal version 1044. Please advice.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ISWIZ said:


> *23. My r15 rebooted during a recording and I only have the second part, why?*
> 
> Unlike some other DVR's the R15 looses the already recorded portion.
> It does begin the recording it was doing from where it rebooted leaving you one partial.


Added


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Added models and versions #'s from Earl's thread. Can someone help me on the date of the new release? Earl did your contact ever give you the version # for the 300's?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

24 and 25 added


----------



## wohlfie

I know this is just extra work for the moderators, but would it be possible to delete the posts that are just comments or that have already been dealt with?

Just to trying to keep this thread less than a zillion pages long....

Oh,...it just occurred to me that maybe us 'users' have the ability to delete our own posts....so maybe the mods don't have to deal with it....I'll look after posting this

EDIT: Yes, we can delete our own...please do! (unless others think I am off base....)


----------



## carl6

Not a bad idea Wohlfie, but the plan is to consolidate all the input from this thread and other sources, and compile it into a separate FAQ that will be posted, and will only contain the FAQ.

For the short term, deleting miscellaneous comments will help people find the basic info, but in the long term it won't matter.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

Or start another closed thread to which only the FAQ official maintenance personel can update. Let suggestions for the FAQ remain here.

BTW, cabanaboy, good work. :up:


----------



## carl6

Wolffpack said:


> Or start another closed thread to which only the FAQ official maintenance personel can update. Let suggestions for the FAQ remain here.
> 
> BTW, cabanaboy, good work. :up:


I think that is what I meant - i.e., what we hope to do.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

carl6 said:


> I think that is what I meant - i.e., what we hope to do.
> 
> Carl


Cool. Sorry Carl, didn't mean to leave you out on the Atta-boy!!!!!:allthumbs


----------



## leesweet

Here's another one I've not seen a definitive answer to... R15-10AF.
I have one sat feed due to cabling restrictions to the bedroom. (Using the preinstalled 'cable' cable..).

Question: How do you *really* tell the R15 the second sat connection is not used. As has been noted, there's no way to pick none/1/2 as with DTivos, and after normal setup or even using autotune, Setup/Info shows both feeds as ready to use. Does it really know somehow that Sat 2 is not there? I don't have a lot of SLs so I can't tell if it will use 2 or not.

(Why the heck didn't they include the option for picking none/1/2? If you know what type of dish you have, you know the number of feeds...  )


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> BTW, cabanaboy, good work. :up:


Thanks Wolffpack much appreciated. Hopefully Carl and I will have a better looking FAQ by the end of next week.


----------



## carl6

Wolffpack said:


> Cool. Sorry Carl, didn't mean to leave you out on the Atta-boy!!!!!:allthumbs


My contribution is still ahead of me. Cabanaboy has done all the work so far. And, of course, everyone who contributes their input.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

leesweet said:


> Here's another one I've not seen a definitive answer to... R15-10AF.
> I have one sat feed due to cabling restrictions to the bedroom. (Using the preinstalled 'cable' cable..).
> 
> Question: How do you *really* tell the R15 the second sat connection is not used. As has been noted, there's no way to pick none/1/2 as with DTivos, and after normal setup or even using autotune, Setup/Info shows both feeds as ready to use. Does it really know somehow that Sat 2 is not there? I don't have a lot of SLs so I can't tell if it will use 2 or not.
> 
> (Why the heck didn't they include the option for picking none/1/2? If you know what type of dish you have, you know the number of feeds...  )


The only way to know is to run a system test. That's odd that it' showing both are ok. Did you have two sat cables connect at some point? Either way I'd run a system test and that should detect only one tuner and change the Info screen. If you ever do add the second sat line run a system test again to have the system detect it.

added ? 26


----------



## Wolffpack

leesweet said:


> Here's another one I've not seen a definitive answer to... R15-10AF.
> I have one sat feed due to cabling restrictions to the bedroom. (Using the preinstalled 'cable' cable..).
> 
> Question: How do you *really* tell the R15 the second sat connection is not used. As has been noted, there's no way to pick none/1/2 as with DTivos, and after normal setup or even using autotune, Setup/Info shows both feeds as ready to use. Does it really know somehow that Sat 2 is not there? I don't have a lot of SLs so I can't tell if it will use 2 or not.
> 
> (Why the heck didn't they include the option for picking none/1/2? If you know what type of dish you have, you know the number of feeds...  )


When running setup the 2nd tuner will fail. At that point you select "fix later" (something like that) and the R15 will only pull from tuner 1.


----------



## leesweet

Thanks, that's what I read here elsewhere. But the strange part is that in the status/info page, it acts like both tuners are active. At least that's what I see.


----------



## Wolffpack

Yes, mine looks the same but it hasn't tried recoding from SAT2.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Yes, mine looks the same but it hasn't tried recoding from SAT2.


Thats odd. Just another quirk of the R15. Does the Todo list show conflict correctly? or does it show that two programs will record and only record one?


----------



## Wolffpack

Yea. It knows it only has one tuner working. Just the info page shows:

DIRECTV1 SAT1 Watch, Record
DIRECTV2 SAT2 Watch, Record


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Yea. It knows it only has one tuner working. Just the info page shows:
> 
> DIRECTV1 SAT1 Watch, Record
> DIRECTV2 SAT2 Watch, Record


Ok, I always took that to mean what do you have access to do. Since all the other security settings are there. I bet a new box or deactived box (that got kill signal from D*) would not show watch or record. I could be wrong.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, I always took that to mean what do you have access to do. Since all the other security settings are there. I bet a new box or deactived box (that got kill signal from D*) would not show watch or record. I could be wrong.


That's all I could find which is under status. I did a System Test which again labeled Tuner 2 as "failed".

EDIT: As an aside: the System Test reported the Phone as "OK". No phone line is connected.


----------



## leesweet

Okay, (1) System Test (which I tried...) ddn't help the two tuners issue. It still shows (as reported above) two valid tuners (sat connections). (2) Never had two connections from the getgo, so that's not it.

I don't have enough stuff in SL to see what happens if there's a conflict. I'm going to end up with another of these with one sat connection, and wanted to be sure it knows which end is up.

Sheesh, why couldn't it have the 0/1/2 connection choice, and perhaps let you know if your choice was incorrect? 

Seems like these folks never even *looked* at a Tivo, pattern/IP infringement or not.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Wolffpack

leesweet said:


> Okay, (1) System Test (which I tried...) ddn't help the two tuners issue. It still shows (as reported above) two valid tuners (sat connections). (2) Never had two connections from the getgo, so that's not it.
> 
> I don't have enough stuff in SL to see what happens if there's a conflict. I'm going to end up with another of these with one sat connection, and wanted to be sure it knows which end is up.
> 
> Sheesh, why couldn't it have the 0/1/2 connection choice, and perhaps let you know if your choice was incorrect?
> 
> Seems like these folks never even *looked* at a Tivo, pattern/IP infringement or not.
> 
> Thanks for the information!


So System Test reported a signal level for both tuners? Mine was showing 89% for tuner 1 and "Failed" for tuner two.

Also, to update the above, my phone connection did fail with this test.


----------



## thiscloud

how about questions on not having dual buffers or buffers clearing when starting a recorded show?

(new here, had to give up directivo a year ago after moving to a place that didn't allow dishes, and now they may allow it in the near future, so researching my options. have two hdvr2/3s and a sddvr40 gathering dust in my closet, will probably end up with r15s and trying to figure out all the pros and cons.)


----------



## cabanaboy1977

leesweet said:


> Okay, (1) System Test (which I tried...) ddn't help the two tuners issue. It still shows (as reported above) two valid tuners (sat connections). (2) Never had two connections from the getgo, so that's not it.
> 
> I don't have enough stuff in SL to see what happens if there's a conflict. I'm going to end up with another of these with one sat connection, and wanted to be sure it knows which end is up.
> 
> Sheesh, why couldn't it have the 0/1/2 connection choice, and perhaps let you know if your choice was incorrect?
> 
> Seems like these folks never even *looked* at a Tivo, pattern/IP infringement or not.
> 
> Thanks for the information!


What did you second tuner list as the signal strength when you ran the System test? Sounds like you might want to call D* and get the unit swapped out since it is seeing the second tuner and isn't failing like Wolffpack's. Also if you want to test what happens when there is a conflict just setup two single records for the same time or if you want to test to SL to see which one will record just setup two SL at the same time (it doesn't matter what they are and you can delete them when the test is done).

BTW edited 13, Wolfie pointed out that I had incorrectly labeled green as deleting bookmarks it's really - that delete's bookmarks. Thanks Wolfie.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

thiscloud said:


> how about questions on not having dual buffers or buffers clearing when starting a recorded show?


Welcome to the forum Thiscloud. :welcome_s 
27 and 28 added per your suggestion.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Please add this to the FAQ:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=296995

How to watch recorded programs, with no SAT service.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please add this to the FAQ:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=296995
> 
> How to watch recorded programs, with no SAT service.


I thought I covered that in 18? Do you think I need to change the wording?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I thought I covered that in 18? Do you think I need to change the wording?


Man... I had a bad day yesterday looking for previously covered material.
My bad.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Man... I had a bad day yesterday looking for previously covered material.
> My bad.


NP, hope today goes better for you. I hope I have an upgrade to play around with when I get home tonight.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Updated 6 and added Note


----------



## cabanaboy1977

32 added. How to setup 2 R15's or R15 and H10 with one remote. Is there another model that is out that this will work with?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

33 added


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I just recieved this summary list of features; I am working on a way to format it cleanly:

# Feature How To 
1 30 Second Slip In recorded tv or back in the cache of live tv: press ADVANCE key to ffwd 30 seconds of video in 2.5 seconds. ex: press ADVANCE 4 times to skip a 2 minute commercial block. 
2 Active Press ACTIVE to check the weather, lotto, horoscopes, & more. 
3 Category Sort In the guide, press MENU, choose Category Sort. Select the main category and subcategory to view matching programs. 
4 Showcases Press LIST, then press GREEN to display Showcases tab. 
5 Mark & Delete Press LIST. Press MENU, choose Mark & Delete. Mark the programs to be deleted. Select Continue and confirm the task. 
6 Mini Guide In live or recorded tv, press BLUE to display the mini guide. 
7 One-touch Record On a program in the guide, press RECORD once to schedule a single program or episode. Press RECORD again on a series, to book all episodes. 
8 RED/GREEN color keys In the guide, press GREEN to jump ahead 12hrs. Press it twice to jump ahead 1 day. In Playlist, press GREEN to jump to next tab (Showcases). 
9 Search by Title, Person, Keyword, Channel Press MENU, choose Find by…, then select the type of search. Follow the oncreen instructions to get results. 
10 Set Parental Controls Press MENU, choose Parental Controls, select Edit Settings. 
11 Slow Motion In recorded tv or back in the cache of live tv: press & hold PLAY. To exit slow motion, press PLAY again. 
12 View Recorded Shows Press LIST


----------



## cabanaboy1977

34 added


----------



## HeloCaptain

I guess I am a dunce: the R15 FAQ is where? I can't locate an active link (the TIVO link for the original appears to be archived).


----------



## xtoyz

HeloCaptain said:


> I guess I am a dunce: the R15 FAQ is where? I can't locate an active link (the TIVO link for the original appears to be archived).


The first post of the very thread you posted in, right HERE


----------



## qwerty

HeloCaptain said:


> I guess I am a dunce: the R15 FAQ is where? I can't locate an active link (the TIVO link for the original appears to be archived).


It's still under revision. I'm sure it will be "sticky"ed as a standalone document once complete.


----------



## carl6

Both xtoyz and qwerty are correct. Right now, the first post of this thread is the rebuilt FAQ, however cabanaboy, Earl and I are in the process of re-writing the entire document, and expect to post it as a separate item/document. We still have some work to do on it, and are not certain when it will be done. However, most of the important info is already in the opening post of this thread.

Anyone is welcome to post additional items/suggestions for the FAQ. When you do, they are normally added to the first post of this thread, and are incorporated into the document that is in work.

Carl


----------



## HeloCaptain

"Both xtoyz and qwerty are correct...." 
<snipped>
Carl, thank you!
[Also xtoyz and qwerty!]


----------



## cml

As a new R15 user, I just want to thank you guys for all you've done to compile something helpful!!!

I'm terribly devoted to my SD40 Tivo unit (the replacement harddrive arrived today!), but I know I'll have to learn the R15 so I can teach my husband. All this is a great help, and I'll be sure to hunt you all down when I have a Q that's not covered!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

cml said:


> As a new R15 user, I just want to thank you guys for all you've done to compile something helpful!!!
> 
> I'm terribly devoted to my SD40 Tivo unit (the replacement harddrive arrived today!), but I know I'll have to learn the R15 so I can teach my husband. All this is a great help, and I'll be sure to hunt you all down when I have a Q that's not covered!!


Welcome to the forum cml. :welcome_s Glad to hear that we helped you. Check back in a bit and you'll see a lot more ?'s answered in the actual FAQ.


----------



## ApK

cabanaboy1977 said:


> *11. How do I get a list of shows for just one channel (AKA Tivo style guide)?*
> 
> In the guide move over to the channel number and hit info or go into the menu, then go into find by channel.


Guys, you know I love you, but which one of you monkeys decided to call the R15's pathetic little list of five upcoming shows for one channel a "Tivo style guide?" Have you ever SEEN the Tivo guide? The Tivo guide is a brilliantly useful, easily navigable list of a bunch of channels, with numbers and names and a simulateous list of a large chuck of programming for the day ahead.

Calling what the R15 has a 'Tivo style guide' is like calling a pea shooter a 'nuclear missle style device.'

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack

Well put ApK. I've gotten use to the Tivo Guide as I've got a HR10 and the gride guide is soo slow it's useless.


----------



## carl6

ApK said:


> Guys, you know I love you, but which one of you monkeys decided to call the R15's pathetic little list of five upcoming shows for one channel a "Tivo style guide?" Have you ever SEEN the Tivo guide? The Tivo guide is a brilliantly useful, easily navigable list of a bunch of channels, with numbers and names and a simulateous list of a large chuck of programming for the day ahead.
> 
> Calling what the R15 has a 'Tivo style guide' is like calling a pea shooter a 'nuclear missle style device.'
> 
> ApK


Ummmm - when in that view, try pressing channel down. You scroll through every show for that channel, in order, for the next two weeks.

Now, unless I'm missing something really big here, that is pretty much exactly the way the list guide works on my R10.

The last time I looked in the mirror I wasn't a monkey, and I do have both R15 and Tivo (R10).

Carl


----------



## mikewolf13

carl6 said:


> Ummmm - when in that view, try pressing channel down. You scroll through every show for that channel, in order, for the next two weeks.
> 
> Now, unless I'm missing something really big here, that is pretty much exactly the way the list guide works on my R10.
> 
> The last time I looked in the mirror I wasn't a monkey, and I do have both R15 and Tivo (R10).
> 
> Carl


But, on the Tivo you can see several channels for a given time OR several shows ona given channel...simultaneously.

It's easy to manuever through channels or time....

I, for one will concede that the R15 grid works better/faster than Tivo's grid but this so- called "tivo style guide" is much better in it's native Tivo.

I do think that for FAQ purposes your answer is correct, if someone used to the "Tivo style guide" is looking for that function on the R15 , what you describe is as close as it gets.


----------



## ApK

carl6 said:


> Now, unless I'm missing something really big here, that is pretty much exactly the way the list guide works on my R10.
> 
> Carl


This is what the guide looks like on my SA Tivo:








Is this what it looks like on your R10?

If so, ummm...yeah, you're missing a lot.

The feature described for the r15 isn't even a guide. It's just a (small) list of shows for one channel. It's a small feature of a guide.

The Tivo guide IS a guide. It's how you browse what's on on all the channels. It shows you a (big) easily navigable list of channels with the current show on the left, and a (big) easily navigable list of shows up ahead on the selected channel.
I understand that some people prefer a grid, but if someone wants the Tivo-style guide and you send them to what you get when you hit info on the channel in the R15 grid...they will be sorely disappointed.

I know you're not a monkey.
A monkey could see the difference!

ApK

p.s. Now please don't get in an even bigger huff about the word 'monkey'. It was just a joke, I was only teasing, just like saying that I love you guys. I don't really love you guys, either.


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> Is this what it looks like on your R10?


Yes, that's the same Tivo Guide on any DTivo unit. Or at least Series 2 and newer. I'm not sure about the Series 1 units.

And, yes there's a big difference between the Tivo style guide and the Info screen on the R15.


----------



## carl6

Okay, I'm done scratching my armpits, now I can type again....

No, the list view on the R15 is not identical to the list view on the R10 (or other Tivo), obviously. But there is a list view available.

However, the grid view on the R15 is usable, whereas it isn't on the R10 (or other Tivo). I find it much easier to use the R15 grid view than the R10 list view or grid view. But that's just one monkey's opinion.

Back to the armpits now...

Carl


----------



## ApK

carl6 said:


> However, the grid view on the R15 is usable, whereas it isn't on the R10 (or other Tivo).
> 
> Carl


Yes, I don't mind the grid view on the R15 at all. I'm even starting to like the little video window in the corner. I've never even tried the grid view on the Tivo, as I like the default style better, but I don't doubt the concensus here that it's inferior to the R15's grid.

I'd better cut the monkey talk. I'm feeling a strong compulsion to go home, make a banana split, and watch King Kong on PPV, and I just can't afford either right now.

ApK


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The first version of the FAQ has been posted:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58959

Discussion will continue in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58958


----------

